# Quarta giornata Champions. 1/2 novembre ore 20.45. Tv e..



## Tifo'o (31 Ottobre 2016)

Quarta giornata di Champions League, le partite ovviamente sono le stesse della terza giornata vengono solo scambiati i luoghi di gioco. Ecco di seguito il programma.

Tutte le partite alle 20.45 esclusa quella del Napoli che si gioca alle 18.45


*Martedì 1 novembre 
*
Beşiktaş Napoli

Atlético Madrid FC Rostov

Basel PSG

Ludogorets Arsenal

Man City Barcelona

Mönchengladbach Celtic

Benfica Dynamo Kiev

PSV Bayern

*Mercoledì 2 novembre
*
Monaco CSKA Moskva

Tottenham Leverkusen

Dortmund Sporting

Juventus Lyon

Legia Real Madrid

FCK Leicester

Sevilla Dinamo Zagreb

Porto Club Brugge


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2016)

Up tra poco il Napoli in campo.

Le formazioni ufficiali di Besiktas-Napoli: 

BESIKTAS (4-2-3-1): Fabricio; Beck, Marcelo, Rhodolfo, Tosic; Hutchinson, Inler; Tolgay, Quaresma, Adriano; Aboubakar. 

NAPOLI (4-3-3): Reina; Hysaj, Maksimovic, Koulibaly, Ghoulam; Allan, Jorginho, Hamsik; Callejon, Gabbiadini, Insigne.


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2016)

Napoli poco concreto davanti: arrivano a ridosso dell'area avversaria sempre molto facilmente, ma non riescono a creare veri e propri pericoli e l'occasione migliore finora è del Besiktas con Hutchinson. Insigne è in una forma fisica imbarazzante, come si può pensare di preferirlo a Mertens..


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2016)

Rigore per il Besiktas


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2016)

Gol Besiktas


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2016)

Solo il Napoli è capace dal chiudere una qualificazione al riaprirla ed anzi rischiare di essere buttati fuori. 

Roma e Napoli squadre ridicole


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2016)

Hamsiiiiiikkkk


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Novembre 2016)

Ha già pareggiato hamsik


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Novembre 2016)

rigore netto negato al city contro il Farsa


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Novembre 2016)

gol fantastico di messi dopo un contropiede iniziato da lui stesso


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2016)

Che scarso sto Stones.. mamma mia 60 mln per una roba del genere


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Novembre 2016)

Sempre sto nano segna


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2016)

Che disastro sto City.. molto peggio di quello di Pellegrini


----------



## kolao95 (1 Novembre 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che disastro sto City.. molto peggio di quello di Pellegrini



Puntuale al solito..


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2016)

Fantastica sta partita


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Novembre 2016)

Quest'anno è dura scoprire chi vince.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2016)

2-1 City gran gol di punizione di De Bruyne


----------



## mandraghe (1 Novembre 2016)

Donnarumma la punizione di De Bruyne la prendeva ad occhi chiusi, Ter Stegen inguardabile.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Novembre 2016)

A casa Farcelona


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Novembre 2016)

Male il Barcelona senza palla oggi, il City poteva fare 5-6 senza problemi..


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Novembre 2016)

Che fenomeno Ozil


----------



## juventino (1 Novembre 2016)

Comincio a dubitare che non faccia molta differenza arrivare primi o secondi: cioè ad oggi si rischierebbe comunque di pescare Bayern, City o PSG


----------



## Snake (1 Novembre 2016)

l'avevo detto che il 4-0 dell'andata era bugiardissimo. Barca st'anno non vince una mazza, complimenti per aver speso 120 mil avendo gli stessi difetti strutturali dell'anno scorso


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Novembre 2016)

Incredibile sono uscito sullo 0-1 con il Barcellona che si era mangiato altre due-tre occasioni e poi leggo che è finita 3-1!! 
L'intervento di @Tifo'o ha cambiato tutto hahaha

anche Arsenal e Bayern hanno vinto in rimonta


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Novembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno è dura scoprire chi vince.



Il Bayern di Carletto..


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Novembre 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Che fenomeno Ozil



Pazzesco! Finora il miglior gol della stagione per me.

In quella partita ho visto anche un certo Jonathan Cafu (esterno) che ha fatto faville con la difesa del Arsenal..


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Novembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Il Bayern di Carletto..



L'ho visto un po' in difficoltà, fino al 2-1.


----------



## Serginho (2 Novembre 2016)

Basilea-Psg 3 gol da fantascienza


----------



## ralf (2 Novembre 2016)

Segnalo un Bakaioko impressionante in Monaco-Cska.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Novembre 2016)

Quadro delle squadre già qualificate agli ottavi:

*GRUPPO A: *Arsenal e PSG
*GRUPPO B*: _nessuna qualificata
_*GRUPPO C*: _nessuna qualificata
_*GRUPPO D*: Atletico e Bayern
*GRUPPO E*: _nessuna qualificata_ 
*GRUPPO F*: Dortmund
*GRUPPO G*: _nessuna qualificata_ 
*GRUPPO H*: Siviglia


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Novembre 2016)

ccezzionale il Legia Varsavia contro il Real


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Novembre 2016)

Ho visto Tottenham vs Bayer Leverkursen. Ma quanto è forte Henrichs? Oggi nessuno è passato nella sua fascia di competenza.


----------



## ralf (2 Novembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho visto Tottenham vs Bayer Leverkursen. Ma quanto è forte Henrichs? Oggi nessuno è passato nella sua fascia di competenza.



Non l'ho vista, come ha giocato my man Tah?


----------



## juventino (2 Novembre 2016)

Incredibile il Real rischia il secondo posto nel girone.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Novembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Non l'ho vista, come ha giocato my man Tah?



Mai in difficoltà, sempre attento e preciso negli interventi. Va detto però il Tottenham non ha fatto niente di eccezionale, e se non fosse stato per Vertonghen il risultato sarebbe stato 0-2 se non 0-3.


----------



## ralf (2 Novembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Mai in difficoltà, sempre attento e preciso negli interventi. Va detto però il Tottenham non ha fatto niente di eccezionale, e se non fosse stato per Vertonghen il risultato sarebbe stato 0-2 se non 0-3.



Cmq Henrichs l'ho visto agli europei Under19 e devo dire che è veramente forte. La Germania tra lui e Passlack a terzini è messa veramente bene.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Novembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Cmq Henrichs l'ho visto agli europei Under19 e devo dire che è veramente forte. La Germania tra lui e Passlack a terzini è messa veramente bene.



E' forte anche in fase offensiva? Oggi non ha spinto quasi mai, perlopiù è stato sempre sulla difensiva.


----------



## Snake (2 Novembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Incredibile il Real rischia il secondo posto nel girone.



al Real come al Barca converrebbe seriamente arrivare seconde per come stanno andando i gironi.


----------



## ralf (3 Novembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> E' forte anche in fase offensiva? Oggi non ha spinto quasi mai, perlopiù è stato sempre sulla difensiva.



Agli europei col fisico straripante che si ritrova ha giocato quasi sempre da mezzala, come terzino invece mi è sembrato avere una buona pregressione e soprattutto usa bene entrambi i piedi.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Novembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Agli europei col fisico straripante che si ritrova ha giocato quasi sempre da mezzala, come terzino invece mi è sembrato avere una buona pregressione e soprattutto usa bene entrambi i piedi.



La buona progressione l'ho notata anche io. Vincere un duello in accelerazione contro di lui è stato impossibile.


----------



## juventino (3 Novembre 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> al Real come al Barca converrebbe seriamente arrivare seconde per come stanno andando i gironi.



Diciamo che quest'anno si rischia parecchio pure da primi.


----------

